

Ball Game in 30 lines of JavaScript - aves
http://jsfiddle.net/Minimajack/C545E/

======
Gamblor
You should try using
[https://gist.github.com/paulirish/1579671](https://gist.github.com/paulirish/1579671)
instead of setInterval.

------
aves
Original: [http://habrahabr.ru/post/202556/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/202556/)

